# odt in doc umwandeln



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Hi,

ich nutze seit neuestem das open office tool. Der speichert Dateien im odt Format. Da aber nicht jeder dieses Programm hat, bzw fast alle word haben, welches das Format nicht standartmäßig unterstützt, brauche ich ein tool um diese Dokumente in doc oder docx umzuwandeln, um den Empfäger des Dokuments das Lesen zu ermöglichen.
Kann jemand helfen?
Danke.


----------



## hifumi (1. März 2012)

In Open Office Writer (Das meinst du doch, oder?) müsste man die Sachen eigentlich auch im .doc Format speichern können. Musst beim speichern nur das Dateiformat ändern, also aus dem Pulldown Menü. Oder sind diese Dateien dann nicht mit Word kompatibel?

PS: Übrigens, wär es nicht eigentlich sinnvoller, wenn du jemand wirklich nur einen Text geben willst und der nicht weiter verändert werden soll, das mit einer PDF Datei zu machen? Da kannst du dir dann sicher sein, dass es kein Hickhack wegen Schriftarten und Formatierung gibt, und die Sache gut lesbar ist.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Hab die Funktion auch gerade entdeckt, es gibt aber mehrere .doc Varianten (Word 200/Xp und Word 06 zum Beispiel).

Es ist eine Bewerbung, ich weiß nicht, ob da PDF so das beste ist. Was denkst du?


----------



## hifumi (1. März 2012)

Wenns eine Bewerbung ist, dann auf jeden Fall PDF.
Ist eigentlich der Standard, wenn man will, dass das Gegenüber die Dinge auch so liest wie man es sich vorstellt. Dafür ist das Dateiformat ja entwickelt.
Bei Doc ist eben, wie du schreibst, das Problem, dass es verschiedene Varianten gibt und je nach Software oder Word Version es dann wieder ein bisschen anders aussieht. Wenn ein Absatz z.B. plötzlich zu weit eingerückt ist sieht es nicht so schön aus, gerade in einer Bewerbung.

Ich glaube als PDF kann man mit OO Writer auch speichern, oder es gibt auch so eine "virtuelle Drucker" Software, damit wählt man dann drucken und es entsteht eine PDF Datei. Kannst es dann ja zur Sicherheit nochmal mit einem anderen Reader checken.

PS: btw. gibt auch eine Menge Tipps zu Email Bewerbungen online. Am besten ist es eigentlich, man macht genau das was man mit einer normalen schriftlichen Bewerbung machen würde, und packt das alles zusammen dann in eine PDF Datei. Also auch das Anschreiben, und sämtliche Anlagen wie z.B. Zeugnisse etc, dann ist es innerhalb der Personalabteilung alles schön beisammen und die Leute haben schnell deine Unterlagen, wenn sie sie brauchen.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Eol_Ruin (1. März 2012)

Der PDF-Export von Open Office ist seit einiger Zeit wirklich gut.
Hab selbst diverse 300-seitige Dokumente mit einer Hundertschaft von Bildern drinnen als PDF exportiert und hatte bisher kein Problem mit falschen Schriften (solange man keine exotischen verwendet) oder verschobenen Bildern etc.


----------



## Rabowke (1. März 2012)

Übrigens öffnet Office 2007+ .odt Dateien nativ ... für Bewerbungen dürfte .pdf der absolute Standard sein, niemand öffnet freiwillig 'native' Dateitypen wie .xlsx oder .docx, wer weiß was sich da für Viren drin tummeln.


----------

